# Site General > General Herp >  Free Kittens = Snake Food ??????

## evan385

Free Kittens = Snake Food !!!! (Everywhere)
Read the Craigslist warnings and be very careful who you give your pets too !

Re: free kittens are snake food (Everywhere)
Sorry to disappoint you, but 99.9% of snake owners would not feed a kitten to their snake. Stop giving us a bad reputation. We aren't evil, sadistic individuals. I've got snakes and cats. And *gasp* just adopted a FREE 8 week old kitten. And still, what are my snakes eating? Frozen rats! 

Apparently someone posting on the Knoxville craigslist thinks free kittens are snake food. I mean honestly how can people be so stupid to think this?

----------

pythoncrazy (11-02-2011),YOSEF (11-04-2011)

----------


## purplemuffin

No way... 

Free kittens and puppies are sadly more likely to be used with other nasty things like 'practice' for dogfighting. But not snake food.

----------

pythoncrazy (11-02-2011)

----------


## Mft62485

My cats would put a hurting on some of my snakes if I tried to feed them.  Plus I like cats too much.

----------


## Kinra

Because someone has done it before.  I remember earlier this year they busted someone for animal cruelty and part of the charges were for allegedly feeding dogs and cats acquired from craigslist to their collection.

It only needs to happen once for people to assume that everyone is doing it.

----------

pythoncrazy (11-02-2011)

----------


## evan385

> Because someone has done it before.  I remember earlier this year they busted someone for animal cruelty and part of the charges were for allegedly feeding dogs and cats acquired from craigslist to their collection.
> 
> It only needs to happen once for people to assume that everyone is doing it.


That's horrible, I wonder why I never heard about that. I probably did and just forgot but I don't watch the news. I should though.

----------

pythoncrazy (11-02-2011)

----------


## Kinra

> That's horrible, I wonder why I never heard about that. I probably did and just forgot but I don't watch the news. I should though.


I know there are better articles out there, but I really don't feel like searching for them.  This is the first one that came up in the search: http://blogs.houstonpress.com/hairba...itive_loui.php

----------


## lasweetswan

People are always posting obscene things on CL. I think more cops should patrol CL, I'm sure they could arrest a lot of people (and not for things limited to animal abuse)

----------

3ofSwords (11-02-2011)

----------


## cmack91

thers some crazy people on my CL, one guy is constantly posting about how people giving their pets away for free are irresponsible because they end up like/as snake food, target practice etc. etc... its really quite annoying and rather hard to ignore

----------

pythoncrazy (11-02-2011)

----------


## Rogue628

Someone keeps putting their rabbit up on CL with a rehoming fee...says the fee is to make sure someone would take her as a pet and not snake food  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## evan385

> I know there are better articles out there, but I really don't feel like searching for them.  This is the first one that came up in the search: http://blogs.houstonpress.com/hairba...itive_loui.php


To most anyone else I would say "Eh i'm not going to read that" but since it's you and you took the time to search it I read it. I can't believe someone would actually do that. I mean it's not as bad as China cooking live cats but still. Last night after I put one of my rats in a plastic bag to pre kill it, I gave it a good hard whack on the floor and somehow it was still alive. I was horrified and quickly finished the job.

----------

pythoncrazy (11-02-2011)

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

the pets section of craiglist is filled with some of the craziest most unstable people i've ever seen in my life.

----------


## purplemuffin

haha, it's not limited to just the pets section of craigslist..

Sometimes when I'm bored, I just grab some popcorn and go surf craigslist. I swear, these people are NUTS!  :Very Happy:

----------

pythoncrazy (11-02-2011)

----------


## evan385

It's kind of funny that they thought an albino burmese python is worth 20k xD

----------

pythoncrazy (11-02-2011)

----------


## MasonC2K

If you wanna see some real gems, hit the "Best of Craigslist" link on the main page.

----------

evan385 (11-02-2011)

----------


## evan385

Thanks i'll do that lol

----------


## wwmjkd

> I know there are better articles out there, but I really don't feel like searching for them.  This is the first one that came up in the search: http://blogs.houstonpress.com/hairba...itive_loui.php


craigslist is entertaining, but if you're looking for a really good read, do a BOI search on fauna for high end herps. it's distressing to know about all the animals he kept in deplorable conditions, but that thread is absolutely unbelievable.

----------


## Skittles1101

Craigslist is so sad. I scour it when I'm bored, hoping I come across a sweet deal from an idiot, but I usually just end up closing the window and feeling sorry for all the poor "pythonz 4 sale" and "RED TAIL BOA!" for sale  :Sad: 

Came across one today, guy says "berm python 4 sale, 6 feet long, hit me up" and leaves his number, yet has two pictures of a BCI boa with horribly stuck shed. Two COMPLETELY different species...it just gets old after a while. I'm actually thinking of boycotting craigslist, I feel so helpless, and I can't help them all  :Tears:

----------


## Anya

I have to admit, I'm a craigslist junkie. Marcelene came from a family I found on there that was moving, and there son had long since tired of her... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 I've also gotten a pair of cockatiels from a woman who was working 2 jobs and pulling her hair out because she didn't feel like she even had time to properly care for them.

 Not to mention when I was into pet rats, and found quite a few really beloved pets on there. 

 I've been really lucky and have had nothing but good experiences on CL, but I'm very careful about who I purchase and adopt from. I breaks my heart to see such stupid people doing stupid things on there. One guy was selling a dehydrated, malnourished bp that he was calling a Burmese! (not to mention selling it for at least $100.) CL, in my opinion, is a really, really useful tool. But like all tools, it can be severely abused. And _anyone_ can use said tool, especially idiots.

 Peta actually leaned on CL about their pet section....so I'm not surprised people are worried about snakes eating their kittens.

"Gerbils, hamsters, and young kittens are *often* acquired to be used as snake food."
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
http://www.craigslist.org/about/PETA

----------


## evan385

> I have to admit, I'm a craigslist junkie. Marcelene came from a family I found on there that was moving, and there son had long since tired of her...
> 
>  I've also gotten a pair of cockatiels from a woman who was working 2 jobs and pulling her hair out because she didn't feel like she even had time to properly care for them.
> 
>  Not to mention when I was into pet rats, and found quite a few really beloved pets on there. 
> 
>  I've been really lucky and have had nothing but good experiences on CL, but I'm very careful about who I purchase and adopt from. I breaks my heart to see such stupid people doing stupid things on there. One guy was selling a dehydrated, malnourished bp that he was calling a Burmese! (not to mention selling it for at least $100.) CL, in my opinion, is a really, really useful tool. But like all tools, it can be severely abused. And _anyone_ can use said tool, especially idiots.
> 
>  Peta actually leaned on CL about their pet section....so I'm not surprised people are worried about snakes eating their kittens.
> ...


That is stupid, I hate PETA. I may be stealing this from another member but this is what I think of them.
 :Pee: 
....PETA

----------


## Redneck_Crow

Using cats for snake food....

Yup.  I'm going to feed my ball python something that weighs more than she does and which has claws that could easily eviscerate her.  After all, I paid $1000.00 bucks for her so I surely can't afford the price of a rat.........

----------

evan385 (11-02-2011)

----------


## Wicked Constrictors

Few years ago we was looking for a kitty for our kids and went to this old lady's house and the first thing she ask was " do you have any snakes? I dont want the cats to turn into food" I looked at my husband and smiled, he knows how much i hate people who are ignorant. So i told her yes but there is no way im going to feed my kids pets to my snakes. Looked like she did not want to give us the cat but ended up giving it to us because it was for the kids. 

CL is a crazy place i seen so many fights but you do sometimes find some really cool stuff on there just dont look in the pets area.

----------


## jjmitchell

My wife and I help to run a dog and cat rescue in our local community, Right now I have 5 rescue dogs, and 6 rescue cats in my home.  I still have  a freezer full of rats.  This kind of crap irritates me.  I love animals, not some animals all animals.  I feel bad for the rats that my few live eaters take.

----------

YOSEF (11-04-2011)

----------


## Amon Ra Reptiles

Ok I'll play devils advocate simply for the sake of conversation. I too would never feed a cat or a dog to my snakes regardless of free or not but... Why is feeding a rat or a rabbit different from a cat or a dog? I mean I understand breeding cats and dogs for food purposes is not even economical so I don't understand why you would to begin with but if there is a surplus of cats that are going to be euthanized anyway why kill it and bury it or incinerate it when it could be used to feed another animal? In a perfect world it would be great to see these animals that are set to be euthanized sent instead to a reptile rescue for feeders. I mean why would you create rats and rabbits for the sole purpose of feeding off and then kill cats and dogs for the sole purpose of disposal?

Again, there is a whole host of problems with the idea such as damage to the snake, (although prekilling or f/t would solve this) animals rights people having a fit, etc. etc. but as far as "oh no! It's a kitty! or oh no! It's a puppy!" Thats bull, there are people out there that breed designer rats and show rabbits that think we are despicable for feeding those off too. It's the circle of life people come on.

----------


## Kinra

> Ok I'll play devils advocate simply for the sake of conversation. I too would never feed a cat or a dog to my snakes regardless of free or not but... Why is feeding a rat or a rabbit different from a cat or a dog? I mean I understand breeding cats and dogs for food purposes is not even economical so I don't understand why you would to begin with but if there is a surplus of cats that are going to be euthanized anyway why kill it and bury it or incinerate it when it could be used to feed another animal? In a perfect world it would be great to see these animals that are set to be euthanized sent instead to a reptile rescue for feeders. I mean why would you create rats and rabbits for the sole purpose of feeding off and then kill cats and dogs for the sole purpose of disposal?
> 
> Again, there is a whole host of problems with the idea such as damage to the snake, (although prekilling or f/t would solve this) animals rights people having a fit, etc. etc. but as far as "oh no! It's a kitty! or oh no! It's a puppy!" Thats bull, there are people out there that breed designer rats and show rabbits that think we are despicable for feeding those off too. It's the circle of life people come on.


I really do agree with you, but I think the reason most people find it to be a horrible idea is because unlike with mice and rats we are brought up to view dogs and cats as pets where as mice and rats historically are viewed as pests and carriers of disease.  There is always going to be someone out there who thinks feeding anything meat is wrong, but a majority of society in the US views dogs and cats as pets ONLY.

I personally don't see problem with what you are proposing it would be good to perpetuate the circle of life instead of just incinerating the bodies.  I do see where this could become a major pr nightmare for reptiles though.   :Sad:

----------


## Amon Ra Reptiles

Agreed the pr nightmare alone prohibits it from ever becoming a reality. But in a perfect world...

----------


## Thom Noble

> I know there are better articles out there, but I really don't feel like searching for them.  This is the first one that came up in the search: http://blogs.houstonpress.com/hairba...itive_loui.php



that is so horrible man there are messed up people out there

----------


## olstyn

Amon Ra, I almost wrote the same post myself.  As much as I do like dogs & cats, I really don't see the moral/ethical difference between them and rodents.  Once they're dead, they're protein that some other animal can consume to its benefit.  I would take issue with feeding them live, but I think most people here try to avoid that if possible, even with rodents, for several well-documented reasons.

----------

_Anya_ (11-05-2011)

----------


## greghall

flag that stuff fast BS is what it is!

----------


## babyknees

I saw a YouTube video of someone feeding a live pet bird to a carpet and it said "Thank You Craigslist"

Sadly people don't get these ideas from nowhere. There are some sick jerks out there.

----------


## YOSEF

> Free Kittens = Snake Food !!!! (Everywhere)
> Read the Craigslist warnings and be very careful who you give your pets too !
> 
> Re: free kittens are snake food (Everywhere)
> Sorry to disappoint you, but 99.9% of snake owners would not feed a kitten to their snake. Stop giving us a bad reputation. We aren't evil, sadistic individuals. I've got snakes and cats. And *gasp* just adopted a FREE 8 week old kitten. And still, what are my snakes eating? Frozen rats! 
> 
> Apparently someone posting on the Knoxville craigslist thinks free kittens are snake food. I mean honestly how can people be so stupid to think this?


Very well said !  Thank you for " hitting the nail on the head ".

----------

